# Car



## DrLindenbrock

Hola,
una altra pregunta... com veieu, sóc noctàmbul...
És clar que la traducció més natural de _ya que_ és... _ja que_!
Però, quin és el ús de _car_? Només ho vaig trobar una vegada, i ho vaig entendre perquè es fa servir (i és molt freqüent) en francès.
En català sembla que ara és arcaic, com diu el diccionari http://dcvb.iecat.net/ , i ara només existiria en el llenguatge literari.
Esteu d'acord, o hi ha casos en que ho farieu servir? I algú ho utilitzés, quin seria l'efecte? Us faria riure o seria tan estrany que tampoc riuríeu?
Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Hola!

He he he "car"... no, no ho faig servir i si la sentís em faria gràcia perquè només l'he llegit en llibres. És com quan dius "puix que". Aquesta l'he fet servir algún cop, m'agrada fer servir paraules en desús.

La que sí se m'escapa algun cop és "I ca!" per dir "I ara!".

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut bon jan!

Mei

Nota: Te'n vas a dormir tard però... a quina hora et lleves al matí, lladre!


----------



## jester.

No sé qué tan bien hablas el francés, pero cómo lo mencionaste, me gustaría avisarte de que "car" y "puisque" (=puix que) no están en desuso en esa lengua.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Tens raó, en francés *car* és habitual però en català és d'ús gairebé només poètic... ens passa sovint, això. Entenem moltes paraules del francès que s'asemblen bastant a les nostres... en la seva versió antiga o molt dramàtica, hehe. Com "desolé" per "ho sento", etc. Espero que als italians no us passi el mateix amb el català. 

Tornant al tema, *ja que* está bé, i moltes vegades pots posar també una cosa tan simple com *perque*. El que no és correcte en català és _donat que_ (en castelà sí es sinónim de _dado que_).


----------



## jester.

chics said:


> Tens raó, en francés *car* és habitual però en català és d'ús gairebé només poètic... ens passa sovint, això. [...]



Pues, el francés es una lengua poética, ¿verdad?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Estic totalment d'acord amb el que diuen els companys. "Car", "puix que", "àdhuc"... són paraules que han quedat en desús. Hi ha gent que encara les utilitza escrivint, però... És veritat que en el llenguatge poètic no hi sobren, depèn del registre que l'autor vulgui donar a l'obra, però en la literatura actual seria molt i molt estrany trobar-los. De fet, si jo m'ho trobés en una novel·la d'ara i sense justificació... mmm, potser tancaria el llibre. 

Un d'aquests mots, fins fa ben poc, també era "quelcom", fins que un dia algú va trobar que era l'equivalent directe d'_algo_ (una paraula per una paraula) i es va posar de moda... 

Fa trenta anys, quan van sortir els primers diaris en català, la premsa utilitzava aquests termes perquè eren els que es veia en la literatura, però de mica en mica es van anar apropant al llenguatge corrent, ja que és com millor arriba una informació.



			
				chics said:
			
		

> _Doncs_ és una mica repelent però possible en alguns texts molt formals, sobretot científics.



El _doncs_ causal, que suposo que és al que et refereixes, no és correcte, Chics. _Doncs_ és consecutiva, seria com "per tant". És molt possible trobar-lo, però no és correcte.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> El _doncs_ causal, que suposo que és al que et refereixes, no és correcte, Chics. _Doncs_ és consecutiva, seria com "per tant". És molt possible trobar-lo, però no és correcte.


 
Jo també ho tinc entès així.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

La meva germana és una fan del mot "car" i l'utilitza tot sovint en el llenguatge escrit, però mai en el llenguatge parlat. A mi, personalment, em sobtaria molt sentir que algú l'utilitza.


----------



## Mei

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> La meva germana és una fan del mot "car" i l'utilitza tot sovint en el llenguatge escrit, però mai en el llenguatge parlat. A mi, personalment, em sobtaria molt sentir que algú l'utilitza.



He he precisament per això, de tant en tant la faig servir. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Mei said:


> m'agrada fer servir paraules en desús.
> La que sí se m'escapa algun cop és "I ca!" per dir "I ara!".


 
A mi també m'agrada! Sobre tot en italià! jejej
I ca? Quin és el origin d'aquesta expressió?



Mei said:


> Nota: Te'n vas a dormir tard però... a quina hora et lleves al matí, lladre!


 
Jajajaja tens raó!  És que sóc totalment inconscient!  M'agrada anar a dormir tard, però la nostra societat actual requereix que m'aixequi aviat! Segons el meu rellotge biològic, jo hauria d'anar a dormir a les dues de la nit i sortir del llit a les deu del matí... 



jester. said:


> No sé qué tan bien hablas el francés, pero cómo lo mencionaste, me gustaría avisarte de que "car" y "puisque" (=puix que) no están en desuso en esa lengua.


 
Sí sí gracias pero lo sé. !Hablo el francés mucho mejor que el castellano o el catalán! Además, había destacado que en francés sí se usa y que su uso es muy frecuente. Quizás no lo he expresado de forma bastante clara. De toda manera te agradezco mucho. 
Y con este filo he aprendido que en catalá existe _puix que_, i que está relacionado con _puisque_. No me había dado cuenta hasta que tú lo escriviera. En italiano decimos _poiché _y es bastante formal. Hablando no lo uso nunca, pero escrivendo sí. No me parece que tenemos una palabra correspondiente (desde el punto de vista etimológico) a _car_.



chics said:


> Hola!
> El que no és correcte en català és _donat que_ (en castelà sí es sinónim de _dado que_).


 
Llavors, és correcte en castellà però no en català?
En italià diem _dato che_, i diria que és prou difós.

Per fi, gràcies a tothom, encara una vegada! 
Fins aviat!


----------

